
Researchers develop way to control speed of light, send it backward - joubert
https://phys.org/news/2019-04-researchers-develop-way-to-control.html
======
nilskidoo
Great to see new, in progress applications from reverse-engineering that Zero
Point Energy Drive. Unless the spatial light modulator is just a sheet of
acid.

